# Luas fares increase 7th January 2008



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2008)

Most fares will increase by €0.10.  fares will not. For regular travellers not already on a taxsaver card for example perhaps it makes sense to consider switching to a _Smartcard _(even allowing for the initial €3 non refundable charge)? I think a single zone adult journey is still €1.25 on the _Smartcard _and it's €1.40 (off peak) or €1.50 (peak) from the ticket machine and presumably the latter are increasing to €1.50 and €1.60 respectively with the _Smartcard _fare remaining the same.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Jan 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Smartcards but when you see the difference in fares mentioned above they do make sense.

They appear to have addressed two of the original problems with the Smartcards in so far as the inspectors now have scanners and the topping-up process is simpler.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2008)

sueellen said:


> They appear to have addressed two of the original problems with the Smartcards in so far as the inspectors now have scanners and the topping-up process is simpler.


I didn't see any problem with the fact that they used to just see the card and nod assuming that you had tagged/swiped on.


----------



## Caveat (7 Jan 2008)

Bus and rail were also mentioned - are tolls affected too?


----------



## gar123 (7 Jan 2008)

i came over the westlink and car had gone from 1.90 to 2 €


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Caveat said:


> Bus and rail were also mentioned - are tolls affected too?


Bus and rail fares to increase later in the week by an average of c. 5%. Tolls went up earlier in the year.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

[broken link removed]

Also:


> *Luas Adult SmartCards 10 per cent Off*
> 
> Get your Luas SmartCard for €9 and you could save an average of 30c per Luas trip


----------

